# Coke Dandruff Cure



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Any ideas on how old this bottle is? I dug it many years ago.  This is a sun colored amethyst bottle.


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

Base is embossed Coke Dandruff Cure.


----------



## logueb (Jun 12, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

Thanks Lobe, Strange though it would be listed as cosmetic rather than medicinal.  Had a little time to do some googling and found out that some dandruff cures contained cocaine. I guess this is where the coke came from.  Sorta numbed the scalp[8|]


----------



## sldavis (Jun 12, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

Hey Lobe,What is the deminsions on that bottle.I 've got one that seems almost square.Thanks Clinton


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

The coke hair tonic was produced by A R Bremer in Chicago at least as early as 1895 and well into the 20th century. It was for external use. The bottle would have had a metal or glass stopper. The 'COKE' name may have come from the long known use of coal tar (from COKE ovens) to treat danderuff. Some 'coca' named hair tonics contained coconut oil, Cocoaine being an example that people often mistake for containing cocaine. Its doubtful that the coke cure contained any opiates.


----------



## logueb (Jun 14, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

Thanks Matt, but check out this ad on google.

 Add deleted by Buster


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*



> Thanks Matt, but check out this ad on google.
> 
> www.cocaine.org/cokehead.html


 
 Yes, exactly what I was saying. People mistake Cocoaine for Cocaine when all the stuff had in it was coconut oil and no narcotics. They need to do less drugs and more research at that site.[]


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

Thanks Matt.  Whoooa, didn't realize what that site was until I gave a second look.  I thought it was an antique site.  Thanks for pointing out the difference between the Cocoacaine and Cocaine.  The heading over that advertisement is so wrong.  What were they pushing on that site anyway, the use of coke?  And to think that kids can get easy access to such sites.  I deleted the site from my original post.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2007)

*RE: Coke Dandruff Cue*

This site seems to have a pretty good write up on Cocoaine if you want to read one...
http://www.hairquackery.com/hairquackery/historicalquackery/001burnettscocoaine.shtml


----------

